# Do you need tinned wire?



## lucescoflathead (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you need tinned wire for a boat that will only see fresh water? I'm having a hard time finding it around here. Thanks Todd


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 8, 2011)

Technically, you don't _need_ it but it is your best bet against corrosion if you can find it. It's next to impossible to find around here and you're going to pay through the nose for it if you do find it.

I have run plain ol' copper stranded for years and it takes a long time for it to corrode, especially if it's protected from the elements.


----------



## Decatur (Mar 8, 2011)

It's not bad priced here:

https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/


----------



## russ010 (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't use tinned wire the first time I modded my boat. I used the 6' 4ga battery cables that you can get at the parts store. After about 6 months the connections started to rust - and I had noticed a little difference in the power of my motor, but I didn't think that was the cause.

I changed out both the positive and negative wires and man what a difference it made. It's worth the investment to give your motor all the power they will take, and all the juice your battery has... it actually cut down on the amount of power I was using too


----------



## Decatur (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is an article on choosing wire for marine applications.

https://www.marine-electronics-reviews.com/boat-wire.html


----------



## swcr (Mar 8, 2011)

The best pricing I have found on tinned wire is at Tinned Marine Wire

https://tinnedmarinewire.com/wire/

Eugene


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 8, 2011)

lucescoflathead said:


> Do you need tinned wire for a boat that will only see fresh water? I'm having a hard time finding it around here. Thanks Todd



I used 8 gauge wire from Lowe's, although I've read several posts claiming it is not the best (read post purchase). No problems yet. I run a 45 lb MinnKota Edge and have a 27 series battery. Wire goes from the stern to bow.


----------



## Howard (Mar 8, 2011)

> I used 8 gauge wire from Lowe's, although I've read several posts claiming it is not the best (read post purchase). No problems yet. I run a 45 lb MinnKota Edge



Glad you posted. Getting ready to run my wire for the same TM. Charts indicate I should run a #4 wire. Maybe I'll stick with #6 since you are having luck with #8. Did you run multi strand?


----------



## jixer (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about tinned wire, its good stuff but I dont really think its needed for the DIYer. Keep the wires enclosed and dry, make the connections tight and when you connect copper to other metals (battery clamps, splices, ect.) use a anti-oxide grease. I troubleshoot electrical problems every day, I only see problems with copper when it gets wet (rain or underground), or has a loose connection or bad splice.



Howard said:


> > I used 8 gauge wire from Lowe's, although I've read several posts claiming it is not the best (read post purchase). No problems yet. I run a 45 lb MinnKota Edge
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you posted. Getting ready to run my wire for the same TM. Charts indicate I should run a #4 wire. Maybe I'll stick with #6 since you are having luck with #8. Did you run multi strand?



8ga will work (It needs to be fused correct for 8ga), the down fall is voltage drop ( bigger wire=less resistance), The less voltage available the more amps the motor will draw to do the same work and that will drain the battery faster.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 9, 2011)

Howard said:


> Glad you posted. Getting ready to run my wire for the same TM. Charts indicate I should run a #4 wire. Maybe I'll stick with #6 since you are having luck with #8. Did you run multi strand?



I'm getting a little out of my element here, not exactly sure what multi strand is  There are many little wires wrapped by plastic coating. I have one each for pos and neg. I guess you can tell from my choice of wire that electrical is not my strong suite. Though, I've had no problems and have yet to have my battery run out of juice on the water.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2011)

How do you check to see how many amps your motor draws?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2011)

Also what do you use to connect 6 guage wire to the trolling motor wire say 8 guage wire?

Is that a butt connector?

What is the standard post size on a deep cycle battery?


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 9, 2011)

swcr said:


> The best pricing I have found on tinned wire is at Tinned Marine Wire
> 
> https://tinnedmarinewire.com/wire/
> 
> Eugene




Hi Eugene, Besides the price, how was the service and shipping charges?

Thanks


----------



## swcr (Mar 9, 2011)

dr_beerman said:


> swcr said:
> 
> 
> > The best pricing I have found on tinned wire is at Tinned Marine Wire
> ...





I haven't ordered yet. I'm going to be ordering from them in the next week or two but haven't dealt with them yet.


----------



## jixer (Mar 9, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> How do you check to see how many amps your motor draws?


The real way would be with a multi meter capable of doing dc amps and I dont recall how to hook it up(1st year electical was a long time ago and I work with a/c), it should tell you amps in the paperwork that came with the motor or online somewhere thats what I would use.


Ictalurus said:


> Howard said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you posted. Getting ready to run my wire for the same TM. Charts indicate I should run a #4 wire. Maybe I'll stick with #6 since you are having luck with #8. Did you run multi strand?
> ...


Smaller than 10ga is usually stranded wire I think the stuff with alot of tiny strands is called locomotive cable (? like a jumper cable), The stuff with a few bigger strands is typical, 8ga 6ga solid are special application wire and they really suck to work with and are mostly bare copper. If you get wire with THHN insulation it is rated as gasoline and sunlight resistant, that is what I used in 6ga inside electical pvc.


----------



## chavist93 (Mar 9, 2011)

swcr said:


> dr_beerman said:
> 
> 
> > swcr said:
> ...




https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/

They are cheaper ( at least on 16ga, didn't check any other size ) and have fast free shipping and great customer service.


----------



## Howard (Mar 9, 2011)

> How do you check to see how many amps your motor draws?



I found mine in my Users Manual, it says " your 12 volt motor will draw one amperage per hour per each pound of thrust produced when the motor is running on high". Then I saw the site listed here. https://www.marine-electronics-reviews.com/boat-wire.html I did not think I would need such a thick wire.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 10, 2011)

I dont have the manual. I guess I will search the interenet. I also have a 24volt setup. Its a 24volt 68lb thrust minn kota.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 10, 2011)

Howard said:


> I found mine in my Users Manual, it says " your 12 volt motor will draw one amperage per hour per each pound of thrust produced when the motor is running on high". Then I saw the site listed here. https://www.marine-electronics-reviews.c ... -wire.html I did not think I would need such a thick wire.



Great link, copied and saved, will be my official guide on all things wire. Thanks for posting. Looks like I'm right on the edge between 6 & 8. I'll probably be fine, as I rarely use anything higher than the lowest two settings.


----------



## swcr (Mar 10, 2011)

chavist93 said:


> https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/
> 
> They are cheaper ( at least on 16ga, didn't check any other size ) and have fast free shipping and great customer service.




I don't know how the service and shipping compare but https://tinnedmarinewire.com/wire/ is half the price of https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/ on wire. $6.50 per 50' of 16AWG vs. $7.86 per 25' other sizes of wire are also 1/2 price.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 10, 2011)

swcr said:


> chavist93 said:
> 
> 
> > https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/
> ...



I'd be willing to bet that the prices will be nearly identical once shipping is calculated in. Comparing hundred foot roll to hundred foot roll (not comparing 2 - 25' rolls to 1 - 50, that's just not fair :lol: ), the price is just a couple bucks. 

Probably comes from the exact same manufacture, being sold at the same overall cost - one includes shipping in the shown price, one adds it on later.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 11, 2011)

NO you dont need tinned wire for fresh water. In fact you can use automotive 12volt wire. Its subject to the same harsh conditions a boat experiences.

In fact you can use 4 wire trailer wire for 80% of your electrical circuits. 25' of 4 conductor is about $10 at your local auto/boat/farm supply store. Dont use it for the trolling motor, accessory outlets, or to power your fuse/switch panel. Otherwise it will work for your lights, pumps, sonar, radio just fine.


----------



## minicuda (Mar 11, 2011)

Try a car stereo shop that sells bulk wire by the foot. Go in back and talk to the installers if you can, avoid the sales guys up front. Bring 2 large pizzas to the bay doors and most car audio installers will give you all the wire you need.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Mar 11, 2011)

I ordered some from Greg's marine wire supply. They had real good prices. Thanks for all the replies. Todd


----------



## rusty.hook (Mar 11, 2011)

I use no#4 for my trolling motor. 
The tinned wire is mostly for saltwater applications. If only fresh water, non-tinned will be fine in my opinion, been using it for almost 45 years on boats I used for fresh water, jus' sayin'


----------



## Rick James (Mar 11, 2011)

swcr said:


> The best pricing I have found on tinned wire is at Tinned Marine Wire
> 
> https://tinnedmarinewire.com/wire/
> 
> Eugene



For those interested in their shipping prices, I ordered a bunch of wire yesterday from these guys. I think there was 40' of 10 AWG, 20' of 6 AWG, and 150' of 14 AWG total. They charged me $9.95 total in shipping.


----------



## chavist93 (Mar 12, 2011)

swcr said:


> chavist93 said:
> 
> 
> > https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/
> ...



I was referring to the duplex wire. That's what I use for the most part since it is easier to run and gives a neater appearance.


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 25, 2011)

minicuda said:


> Try a car stereo shop that sells bulk wire by the foot. Go in back and talk to the installers if you can, avoid the sales guys up front. Bring 2 large pizzas to the bay doors and most car audio installers will give you all the wire you need.



My son is big into the car audio stuff and the big amps use some huge wire. They can fix you up for a good price.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracker does not use tinned wire to run power from the TM battery to the TM plug. When I swapped from a 12VDC TM to a 24VDC, I upped the wire from Tracker's 8ga to 6ga (which in a way pi$$ed me off as the owners manual that came with my 12VDC TM said to use 6ga wire to begin with). I went to Home Depot and bought 50' of white house wire for $1.10 a foot. It is stiffer than battery cable but once installed, it's not subject to repeated flexing. I crimped the battery connectors and then soldered them to ensure there was a good connection. I used a Marinco brand plug up front but had to also get the 6ga adapter as the plug would only accept up to 8ga wire. I also added a 50A manual reset type circuit breaker in the battery compartment to replace the 40A auto resetting current limiter Tracker had installed.


----------

